#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-08
<nnoliv> boas
<nnoliv> alguem diz-me qual e o msn q eu posso instalar no ubuntu 10.10 com opcao da webcam?
<PhoenixSTF> ja experimentaste o emesene
<nnoliv> ja e tb nao funciona la
<PhoenixSTF> em ubuntu nos reps tens esse, tens o amsn e tens o empathy, agora quais os que funcionam com web cam nao sei
<PhoenixSTF> aguenta 1 sec
<PhoenixSTF> o amsn tem webcam support
<PhoenixSTF> experiment
<nnoliv> da erro
<nnoliv> vou tentar o outro q disseste
<nnoliv> pra ver
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-09
<kimus1> bah... isto de estar sempre a fazer sudo iwconfig eth1 power off é uma seca :-S
 * kimus1 instalando: laptop-mode-tools
 * kimus1 laptop-mode-tools removes some required packages... using this method: http://uselessuseofcat.com/?p=67
<\share> :)
<dcosta> olá amigos
<gouki> dcosta, olá!
<dcosta> viva amigo
<dcosta> e a vida ?
<gouki> Andando. Tu?
<dcosta> muito ocupado e tu ?
<dcosta> tenho andado para os lados do red hat :P
<dcosta> alguem sabe com aceder a uma porta com via shell ?
<dcosta> porta serial cisco
<dcosta> tou a ver que nativo não bem nada
<dcosta> minicom é a app
<dcosta> gouki, ainda ai estas ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-10
<sabayonweb_87561> ta aki o Pedro Fragoso ?
<\share> :)
<johnny_now_on> ?
<johnny_now_on> Alguém sabe onde eu encontro a luta entre o Mashida e o Shogun??
<dcosta> boas noites amigo
<dcosta> boas BUGabundo
<dcosta> onde ?
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> onde?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-11
<hggdh> onde?
<BUGabundo> olha o hggdh
<BUGabundo> atao o joaopinto deixou nos
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> mas ele tem razao
<BUGabundo> e mt
<hggdh> ainda estou vivo :-)
<hggdh> o que houve c/o joaopinto?
<BUGabundo> dá uma olhadela ao arquivo do getdeb
<hggdh> getdeb.net?
<BUGabundo> night guys
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-12
<dada_dede> alguem daqui ja levou com um hotplug enquanto fazia bootstrap?
<jquiterio> olá pessoal...
<jquiterio> tenho um pronblema
<jquiterio> meu teclado trancou depoois de um update... alguem me pode ajudar ?
<godu> quem não tem?
<godu> como assim? você não consegue digitar nada?
<jquiterio> sim... não consigo digitar nada...
<jquiterio> mas vou explicar por partes
<godu> nunca tive esse problema
<jquiterio> primeiro upgrade
<jquiterio> ... apt-get upgrade
<godu> jquiterio: a atualização instalou uma nova versão no kernel?
<godu> do kernel*
<jquiterio> instalou
<jquiterio> já fiz toda actualização adicional..
<jquiterio> mas mesmo assim não consigo obter nada !
<godu> talvez seja esse o problema
<godu> jquiterio. tente usar o kernel da versão anterior a ver se esse problema continua
<jquiterio> gouki: preferi reinstalar tudo... porque mesmo usando o kernel da versão anterior o problema continuava
<jquiterio> obrigado
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-13
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo como estás :D
<danyR> o BUGabundo está mad, acabou de ter um system crash
<VilasBoas> danyR: isso também me aconteceu este mês.
<VilasBoas> Não gostei
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> Mas o meu Asus 1201HA mas ficou melhor que nunca :D
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> acontece
<BUGabundo> n morro por isso
<BUGabundo> pena ter sido a meio dos backups do µsd do meu android
<VilasBoas> é apenas mais uma oportunidade par melhorarmos
<BUGabundo> ainda me falta do SSD e do disco externo
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo: tu claro que consegues recuperar isso;)
<VilasBoas> força
<BUGabundo> e fazer upload de td
<BUGabundo> ja vai em 5GBs de upload remaining
<BUGabundo> vai demorarrrrrrrrrrrr
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<BUGabundo> ja tou habituado
<BUGabundo> ha q fazer backups para qd as coisas correm mal
<VilasBoas> por falar nisso BUGabundo qual a melhor maneira de fazermos um ponto de restauro
<BUGabundo> dd
<BUGabundo> partimage
<VilasBoas> e com esse comando é á melhor maneira?
<BUGabundo> ou no meu caso btrfs-restore
<danyR> para o N+1 vai haver apt-btrfs-snapshot :D (claro que só válido para pacotes instalados)
<VilasBoas> humm vou ter de explorar
<BUGabundo>       23.23K 100%   30.41kB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#2714, to-check=1475/4360)
<BUGabundo> isto vai demorar :\
<VilasBoas> porque o meu netbook está fanuloso e quero fazer uma segurança ;)
<BUGabundo> clonezilla
<BUGabundo> ou partimage
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> vou experimentar
<VilasBoas> querem se rir um bocado?
<VilasBoas> no dia 23 houve um colóquio em Braga sobre opensource
<VilasBoas> a Microsoft apoiou kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<danyR> VilasBoas: que tipo de apoio? :O
<VilasBoas> $$$$
<BUGabundo> [  938.034694]     fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 644841)
<BUGabundo> this can't be good :\
<VilasBoas> estava a o Presidente da microsoft Portugal a dizer que era muito dificil instalar uma impressora no linux kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<danyR> a Microsoft de vez em quando mando umas patches para o kernel, mas orientadas principalmente p/ virtualização.
<VilasBoas> eu perguntei-lhe de que marca???
<danyR> lol
<VilasBoas> A microsoft tem uma politica engraçada de apoio ao opensource
<VilasBoas> dá umas ferramentas betas para o pessoal desenvolver e depois eles venderem  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> Não me gosta :P
<VilasBoas> esta semana estava num espaço publico de internet e estava uma miudinha aflita a querer imprimir um ficheiro em .doc
<chaintech> a M$ só vê na frente dela $$$$$
<VilasBoas> correu um série de computadore e por algum motivo nuenhum conseguia imprimir
<VilasBoas> pedi-lhe a pen
<VilasBoas> coloquei-a no netbook
<VilasBoas> abri o ficehiro
<VilasBoas> adicionei a impressora
<VilasBoas> o ubuntu fez o favor de procurar-la
<VilasBoas> só foi dificil decidar qual das 2 impressoras havia de adicionar
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> se a HP se a Lexmark
<VilasBoas> lá instalei a impressoar e imprimi
<VilasBoas> realmente instalar uma impressora é dificil kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> com um departamento de informática da camara e com mais de 20 pc com ruindows xp
<VilasBoas> foi o fracote do ubuntu a resolver a situação kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rpfr> podes crer só no umbigo do presidente  da microsoft
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<BUGabundo> tu *instalaste* uma impressora??
<BUGabundo> para q?
<VilasBoas> isto parece anedota mas foi verdade aconteceu comigo no dia 23 em Braga
<BUGabundo> foojomatic remoto
<VilasBoas> para imprimir o documento em .doc da miuda
<BUGabundo> abres via web, connect, print, close
<VilasBoas> hummm
<VilasBoas> não conhecia
<BUGabundo> e agora vai começar a ficar na moda web printing
<VilasBoas> mas o google doc também faz o mesmo
<VilasBoas> uiii
<VilasBoas> alguem sabe o que se passa com o ww.drupal-pr.org?
<VilasBoas> alguem sabe o que se passa com o ww.drupal-pt.org?
<VilasBoas> parece parado
<VilasBoas> alguém sabe o que se passa?
<BUGabundo> nope
<Se7h> pessoal, o gparted guarda log onde?
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-05
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<astroo-> ciao
<fgera> abraço
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fgera> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> boas
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoMiguel> olaaaa hggdh
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> ca estou, apos longo inverno
<hggdh> bem. Por ca o inverno mostra-se, em verdade, muito curto, mas ainda assim...
<FernandoMiguel> ja ouvi dizer :)
<fgera> boas
<astroo-> ola
<fgera> resignei-me
<fgera> voltarei ao windows xp
<fgera> :)
<astroo-> a culpa e da nvidia
<fgera> volto a tentar quando tiver um novo hardware
<fgera> tou a fritar miolos há 2 dias
<hggdh> a temperatura hoje esta nos 25 C -- deveria ser, no maximo, ~ 15
<fgera> na minha tola esta + de 50 c
<fgera> tipo dubai
<fgera> conhecem algum bom link para sacar o windows xp sp3 pt-pt + office 2003?
<fgera> vou pesquisar
<fgera> obg a todos
<fgera> abraço
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<FernandoMiguel> pirataria :\
<dcosta> boas noitese astroo- FernandoMiguel
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> então feioso andas fugido ou muito que fazer ?
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: tou a ver que tu tás a ver gajas
<FernandoMiguel> ola dcosta
<FernandoMiguel> nem isso
<FernandoMiguel> tava no schemer
<dcosta> se não é os teus feeds pensei ja tinha julgado que tinhas emigrado
<dcosta> fernado e coisas novas fixes para o ubuntu ?
<FernandoMiguel> por acaso tive na alemanha ate ao final da semana passada
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  e voltas-te ? não te deste bem com a velhinha ?
<FernandoMiguel> E_TOOMUCH_FOOD
<dcosta> salshicha alemã ?
<dcosta> lol
<FernandoMiguel> so comi la uma dessas tripas
<FernandoMiguel> ve no blog
<dcosta> vou ver
<dcosta> :)
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gouki> Boa noite astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-07
<Darck> Toprecisando de um cliente radios alguem faz?
<gouki> Radios ou Radius?
<Darck> Radius...desculpa
<gouki> FreeRadius?
<Darck> eoservidor eu preciso do cliente
<gouki> http://wiki.freeradius.org/RADIUS-Clients
<gouki> Não está muito actualiada, mas deve dar umas ideias.
<Darck> Obrigado pela dica...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Darck> algum fera no Mikrotikai para uma ajudinha mais tarde??
<Darck> alguem pode me indicar um canal bom para soluções de rede e afins?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> boa noite
<dcosta> ola' FernandoMiguel e astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> acho que nao te dei e esta bom no minimo:
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/mundo/james-curran-jornalismo-ficou-muito-pior-chegada-da-internet
<FernandoMiguel> ola dcosta
<dcosta> diz coisas gira feioso
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  tens pegado no openvz ultimamente ?
<FernandoMiguel> n
<dcosta> meu eu e o meu sócio andamos a martelar o router da meu "su" mas o openvz tá se a armar em maluco
<dcosta> tipo com os veth o gajo continua a aparecer na tablela arp
<dcosta> mas não aparecer nos leases do router
<dcosta> fernado outra coisa ...
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  tenho um server em openVpn
<FernandoMiguel> hihh
<dcosta> uso o openvpn client no windows e tudo ok
<dcosta> no ubuntu o gajo anda doido e não autentica
<dcosta> qual é a melhor gui para o gnome ?
<dcosta> GAADMIN
<dcosta> esse tou a usar e dá stress a importar os certs
<dcosta> testei um k.. qualquer coisa e nada
<dcosta> importa e tal
<dcosta> mas não se autentica com deve ser
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> tou a usar o nm o plugin para o openvpn importa o cert e autentica ok
<dcosta> mas não pingo nada
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: tás por ai ?
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoMiguel> sim
<dcosta> podes ler a minha questão acima pf
<dcosta> tipo a minha vpn tá 100 com windows / linux server
<dcosta> com o cliente linux nada
<dcosta> ou seja autentica e tal mas fico sem net e sem vpn
<dcosta> tou a usar o plugin para o nm
<dcosta> para openvpn
<FernandoMiguel> beats me :(
<dcosta> o que poderá ser
<dcosta> tou tentado em usar o o gui para windows no linux ... lol
<FernandoMiguel> ve os logs do NM
<dcosta> ummmm
<dcosta> var log messages ?
<dcosta> é estranho porque o tunnel acontece ... logo tá conectado
<dcosta> inclusive na gama da vpn
<dcosta> e da parte do server tem tudo ok
<dcosta> rotas ... etc
<dcosta> uummm é um deamon
<dcosta> ar 11 17:27:44 bt NetworkManager: <info>  VPN connection 'VPN connection 1' (IP Config Get) complete.
<dcosta> Mar 11 17:27:44 bt NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'VPN connection 1' (tun0) as default for routing and DNS.
<dcosta> <WARN>  check_one_route(): (tun0) error -3 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess#012
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  como vejo em tempo real o que tá a acontecer ?
<dcosta> cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep NetworkManager ... e que mais
<FernandoMiguel> tail -f ?
<dcosta> lol FernandoMiguel use LZO data compretion
<dcosta> fixed
<dcosta> compression
<dcosta> LOL
<dcosta> So you claim your service to be anonymous, yet you log all traffic, so  that means nothing is anonymous because you log everything.
<dcosta> hide my ass sucka valente
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-05
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Critical crypto bug leaves Linux, hundreds of apps open to eavesdropping   http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/03/critical-crypto-bug-leaves-linux-hundreds-of-apps-open-to-eavesdropping/
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<bcuraboy> boas tardes.como é que eu faço para a resoçuçao 1366*768 ser exibida correctamente e nao escalada num lcd??
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-08
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-08
<seingalt> ola
<seingalt> meus amigos
<seingalt> estou tentando montar meu celular no ubuntu
<seingalt> mas esta dando erro
<seingalt> usei o seguinte script
<seingalt> http://pastebin.com/VREZrKvG
<seingalt> e o erro que dá é esse http://pastebin.com/fgyx48tc
<seingalt> alguem sabe se tem jeito ou nao pode abandonar ?
<lusitan> seingalt: talvez ajude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887254
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-10
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-13
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-03-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2020-03-08
<elduchy> Boa noite
<elduchy> alguém aqui nas traduções?
